

Redefining Hick's Law - snkahn
http://uxdesign.smashingmagazine.com/2012/02/23/redefining-hicks-law/

======
yxhuvud
If one writes an article about a supposed relation, formulate it in the
beginning. This article just assume you know what Hicks law state: The time
spent to chose an option is increases with the amount of choices you have. See
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hicks_law>

~~~
nooneelse
Your link has lost it's '.

    
    
      http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hick's_law

